# (Help~!!)Corners of old pochmann method.



## whathelin (Jul 3, 2008)

hey guys, i want to ask some question about the old pochmann corners for bld,..i can't understand how to set up to do orent. and perm. at the same time,.I can 100% do the perm. but the orent. always wrong....
can anyone give me some tips :confused::confused::confused:

p.s. my english is not good...hope you can understand my words.(I'm from Hong Kong.)


----------



## joey (Jul 3, 2008)

Have you followed the examples on his website?


----------



## whathelin (Jul 3, 2008)

joey said:


> Have you followed the examples on his website?



yes,.I have..I just follow this page
http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/blindsolving/3x3/old.php
But I can't understand why he do thats 
set up move of some case...

(I just went to your xanga to ask this question")


----------



## Kyle™ (Jul 3, 2008)

basically you can use F D R moves only to set up moves.
I'll type this up for you right now because I'm bored.


piece ||| setup move

LFU ||| F2
LFU ||| F2 R'
LDB ||| D2
RFU ||| R'
RFD |||
RDB ||| R
UFL ||| F R'
UFR ||| F
UBR ||| R D'
DLF ||| F'
DLB ||| D F'
DRB ||| D2 F'
DRF ||| D' F'
FLD ||| D
FRD ||| D R
BLD ||| D' R
BRD ||| D'
FUL ||| F' D
FUR ||| F2 D
BUR ||| R' F


Is this what you need?

edit: Use the UBL corner which will be swapped with the RFD corner by using (R U' R' U' R U R' F') (R U R' U' R' F R).
You are taking whichever piece is at UBL, and seeing where it goes. So if the piece at UBL goes to FRD, you will do the setup move D R, then (R U' R' U' R U R' F') (R U R' U' R' F R), then R' D'. This will swap UBL to RFD, and the piece that was at RFD will then be at UBL. 

I don't know if you know this but I figured I would explain it anyway.


----------



## whathelin (Jul 3, 2008)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> basically you can use F D R moves only to set up moves.
> I'll type this up for you right now because I'm bored.
> 
> 
> ...



I think you make me more understand about this method!
Thanks you!!

Another question,..if I use this method to solve corners,.
and use M2 to solve the edges.Which one should be do first..?
Corners first or edges first is more powerful?_?


----------



## Kyle™ (Jul 3, 2008)

I believe edges first is much easier because there are more pieces to memorize so it is easier to solve those pieces first so you don't forget them.


----------



## whathelin (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for your help!!
It is slower than my old method now,.
but I can do it!!!

Date and time：03/07/2008 21:45

Fomat：BLD

- memo edges parity fix corners total 
1 147.472(S) 62.891(F) 1.271(F) 161.732(S) 373.367(S) 
2 119.031(F) 65.384 11.797(S) 91.462(F) 287.674(F) 
3 136.617 93.995(S) 6.269 116.748 353.629 

AVG 134.373 74.090 6.446 123.314 338.223 

Maybe I should practice more on this [email protected]@"


----------



## Kyle™ (Jul 3, 2008)

It is pretty good. I am not very good at BLD and I could easily get sub 2 with that method often. Maybe with practice you can get to about 75 seconds. M2 method is so much better, but you can only pick it up easily if you understand stefan's first method. Everything the guy produces is pure gold.


----------



## whathelin (Jul 13, 2008)

THX for all helps
Now I do this!

I think I can go to sub 3:30 until the 27/7 Hong Kong Open!

Statistics for 07-13-2008 09:43:59

Cubes Solved: 3
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 4:02.24
Standard Deviation: 38.57
Best Time: 3:39.44
Worst Time: 4:46.78
Individual Times: 
1.	3:40.51	B2 F' D' U L2 D U R2 U B' F D2 U L2 R' U' B F' U' R D2 R D U2 B 
2.	4:46.78	L R' F2 L' R2 F2 L' R D' F' R B2 F L R' D2 U2 B2 F' D2 B' F' R' D B2 
3.	3:39.44	U B U' R' D2 U B' R2 D R2 D U B2 D' U R2 B' F L2 U' L2 R' U L R'


----------

